# Where is the classified section?



## Cgilbane (Mar 11, 2018)

sorry if this is a silly question, where are the "Classifieds" section in Mountain Buzz? I have been told by many people to check them out for gear, but I have yet to find a forum or section labeled classified.

Thanks so much for helping out a new member guys and gals.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

If your using your phone you cant view the classified section, you will need to get on a computer


----------



## Cgilbane (Mar 11, 2018)

Ahhhhh thank you so much. Just signed on with my computer and see it now. Thanks again buddy.


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

You can view them from the phone, but you have to exit the enhanced mobile view. To do this, click on the 3 horizontal bar in the upper left to access the menu, then click exit enhanced mobile view. Confirm you want to exit. Now at the bottom of the page, you need to click on view full site (bottom left). Now you get the desktop version on your phone and you can look in the classifieds!


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

The new MB layout is dumb. I've stopped selling in the classifieds here because nobody can see it.


----------

